# Grand Luxxe and Registry Collection



## Asl18940 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just saw a press release indicating the the GL is now part of the Registry Colleciton.  Have any other owners heard about this?  Given the pretty lean offerings from II for GL owners, I was hoping some alternatives could emerge.  I can also use SFX, but just wondered if anyone else had heard more.  Thanks.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> I just saw a press release indicating the the GL is now part of the Registry Colleciton.  Have any other owners heard about this?  Given the pretty lean offerings from II for GL owners, I was hoping some alternatives could emerge.  I can also use SFX, but just wondered if anyone else had heard more.  Thanks.



According to the sales staff at the Grand Luxxe you should have top priority in II.  How come you have pretty lean offerings?  I have seen a lot of good exchanges.
Also, I just looked on line--the Registry Collection is part of RCI.


----------



## pittle (Apr 22, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> According to the sales staff at the Grand Luxxe you should have top priority in II.  How come you have pretty lean offerings?  I have seen a lot of good exchanges.
> Also, I just looked on line--the Registry Collection is part of RCI.



Yes - Registry has always been the "upscale" RCI.


----------



## pittle (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, my phone rang and I clicked send twice.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 23, 2012)

*The Registry*

I just joined the Registry.  I cannot speak about the Grand Mayan, but for example Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach, is part of the Signature Collection at RCI/Registry.  I bought at the Montecristo the fractional ownership and therefore now belong to the Registry.  I can trade my registry Montecristo into Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach TS weeks at about a 1:6 ratio.  So $2,000 of MF gets me 6 TS weeks that as the equivalent MF cost of $6,000.  But I cannot trade a TS week into a fractional interest exchange.

In addition, and this is relevant I was advised that if I requested a Signature Collection week on a wait list, because none were in the Registry Collection inventory, the next available RCI signature week would be transferred into the Registry Collection.  That makes it harder for RCI traders.

My impression however is there is a lot of units being traded into RCI in all the Mexico Resorts so a scarcity is not realistic.  What is more realistic is Disney is now in RCI and I am sure hoping to get a priority through the Registry, but how many people are going to spend the huge developer prices to the trade among RCI units.  Most fractional owners buy a particular resort to return there each year or to trade into other high end fractional resorts.


----------



## Tropical lady (Apr 23, 2012)

*GL and TRC = great match!*

On another forum under current news, it mentioned that it was announced by RCI in Mexico City that GL was going to be in TRC.  I have not seen anything yet by either RCI or GL validating that.
I also see MP, and GM in II now in addition to RCI.  GM and GB are in TRC.  It appears that they are trying for an "umbrella" of companies for exchange.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 23, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> According to the sales staff at the Grand Luxxe you should have top priority in II.  How come you have pretty lean offerings?  I have seen a lot of good exchanges.
> Also, I just looked on line--the Registry Collection is part of RCI.



The reason I say it is the size of the book II sends you as an owner at the GL.  I suspect you're correct about high priority, but there were surprisingly few resorts II identified as recommended for trade for a GL unit.


----------



## mikenk (Apr 23, 2012)

Asl18940 said:


> The reason I say it is the size of the book II sends you as an owner at the GL.  I suspect you're correct about high priority, but there were surprisingly few resorts II identified as recommended for trade for a GL unit.



As an avid golfer on vacation, I see nothing of equal value I get on exchanges with II. Exchanges is the one area that the member perks of the GL doesn't do any good. It is OK for me as I just go to the various Mayan resorts. 

Mike


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 25, 2012)

It really is hard to trade from the GL.  I just used SFX to trade my GL unit to the Lifestyle Holidays Presidential Suites in the DR.  While the suites themselves are fine, you really understand the term "amateur hour" when you trade into the Presidential Suites.  So I tend to use my HGVC membership points for trades.


----------



## davgel1 (Jun 15, 2013)

*GL and Registry Collection*

Hello all
Here are my two cents, during an owners update in Los Cabos, the new concept is if you upgrade to the GL Spa Tower at a minimum you can exchange with teh Registry Collection. If you are GL Villa or GL MS You will continue to exchange with II. The sales pitch here is upgrade to Spa Tower or Loft and the exchange value with Registry Collection are comparable. I have tried to get more info on the exchange power between both GL Spa and Registry. The Registry Collection has 13 levels, each level has a designated point value, the higher the resort category the higher the level. I was told that the GL Spa 2bdr has an exchange grid 9 of 13 ~1400 points (LOL back to a point system). The good thing is that the luxury level with the registry collection is similar to the GL, unfortunately you cannot compare the the spa treatments and/or golf.
Hope this helps


----------



## pittle (Jun 15, 2013)

We just upgraded from MP & GM units to GL units and The Registry Collection membership was what we received for 2 years from them.  We had it with our GM several years ago and let it expire because we are of the buy where you want to go philosophy, but think we will try it at least once this time because so many GM owners have raved about The Registry Collection.  I have expressed my disappointment with HSI in the past and neither it or II were even mentioned or offered as potential exchange companies with our upgrade.


----------



## pammex (Jun 16, 2013)

I saw HSI mentioned and I am dropping mine have never used never hear good reports so tired of paying yearly for nothing..just my two cents on that..


----------



## vermut (Jun 17, 2013)

*Registry vs II*

We have always maintained a contract to continue to exchange with registry as II has always been worthless. My parents own Marriotts so I have looked at what they had and even looked after one of our contracts was upgraded to GL and as others have mentioned it seems nothing compares. 

With Registry I am able to take the studio piece of my unit and get a 2br at Disney every year.  It is such a great value. On top of that we have been exchanging into one cruise a year as policy allows and we then get a $1600, maybe $1400, against the cost of the cruise.  So right away on just one unit I am able to get a much higher value then what my mf is even with an exchange fee on top of it.

With II, I have done sample searches and in exchange for my 2br GL, they are offering me all these crappy resorts and want the whole unit.  When we upgraded originally we were told that platinum level had better exchange power, not realizing that it is just a level with in II where you pay more per year and things go down in price, but not enough to make it worth it to carry.

As to HSI they are the biggest liars out there. We attempted to unload some of my parents Marriotts where they were guaranteeing to sell them for us and we actually had something in writing. They found a way around it and that was that. I even had my customer rep involved at Vida who was as surprised as we were at what HSI did.  He did try and help and even placed a call, however they left themselves some loophole which they exploited.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have been completely unimpressed with II.  Basically I got SFX Diamond through Hilton, and they love my GL units.  I think the issue about the Spa Towers is just a ploy as we had Registry Collection when we originally bought at the Grand Bliss, which is a couple of steps "lower."  Actually, what I like to do best is trade in a HGVC week into SFX and then use that to get a Grand Bliss unit during Spring Break or Christmas, rather than paying the enormous premium to get direct access to GB at those times.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 27, 2013)

Asl18940 said:


> It really is hard to trade from the GL.  I just used SFX to trade my GL unit to the Lifestyle Holidays Presidential Suites in the DR.  While the suites themselves are fine, you really understand the term "amateur hour" when you trade into the Presidential Suites.  So I tend to use my HGVC membership points for trades.



Did I read that right?  You have a hard time trading your GL for something else???

I use SFX all the time and it's nigh to impossible to get INTO the Grand Luxxe because there's no inventory.  So I'd think you'd have prime property to trade to SFX if you use them.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 27, 2013)

hurnik said:


> Did I read that right?  You have a hard time trading your GL for something else???
> 
> I use SFX all the time and it's nigh to impossible to get INTO the Grand Luxxe because there's no inventory.  So I'd think you'd have prime property to trade to SFX if you use them.



??? I also have used SFX (not all the time, just twice) and have been offered a Grand Luxxe unit on every occasion I've interacted with them.  It's my impression they have ready access to developer units.  I turned down a pretty prime Grand Luxxe week (early March) in favor of Grand Mayan because of the construction going on in NV.

H


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 28, 2013)

There are always many GL weeks available in II.  I have had 3 trades into the GL properties within 3 years. Whatever week I want has always been available.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jun 30, 2013)

hurnik said:


> Did I read that right?  You have a hard time trading your GL for something else???
> 
> I use SFX all the time and it's nigh to impossible to get INTO the Grand Luxxe because there's no inventory.  So I'd think you'd have prime property to trade to SFX if you use them.



I didn't mean that II fails to value the GL units.  I meant only that SFX will accept them as well.  The problem with both remains that there are few resorts that compare, as evidenced by the very thin volume of trades they recommend through II.  II has a Residence Club level with what appear to be excellent offerings.  But somehow the GL doesn't measure up to that level at II.


----------

